# Bearers of Death



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

_Mighty Heroes battle for the right to rule the galaxy. 
The vast armies of the Emperor of Earth have conquered
The galaxy in a Great Crusade - the myriad alien races
Have been smashed by the Emperor’s elite warriors and wiped
From the face of history. 

The dawn of a new age of supremacy for humanity
Beckons. 

Gleaming citadels of marble and gold celebrate the many 
Victories of the Emperor. Triumphs are raised on a million
Worlds to record the epic deeds of his most powerful and
Deadly warriors.

First and foremost amongst these are the Primarchs,
Superheroic beings who had led the Emperor’s armies of
Space Marines in victory after victory. They are unstoppable
And magnificent, the pinnacle if the Emperor’s genetic
Experimentation. The Space Marines are the mightiest
Human warriors the galaxy has ever known, each capable of 
Besting a hundred normal men or more in combat. 

Organised into vast armies of tens of thousands called 
Legions, the Space Marines and their Primarch leaders
Conquer the galaxy in the Emperor’s name.

Chief amongst the Primarchs is Horus, called the Glorious, 
The Brightest Star, favourite of the Emperor, and like a son
Unto him. He is Warmaster, the commander-in-chief of
The Emperor’s military might, subjugator of a thousand
Thousand worlds and conqueror of the galaxy. He is a 
Warrior without peer, a diplomatic supreme.

As the flames of war spread through the Imperium,
Mankind’s champions will all be put to their ultimate test._​
The Imperium grows large under the watch of the Emperor. His mighty Legions cut a swathe across the unbound reaches of space, decimating entire species for the simple greedy longings of their Terra-dwelling master. Thousands of the so-called Expedition Fleets push into dark territories, slaughtering any who will not join and placing those who will under a iron fist. Slowly and surely each Legion has been reunited with their gene-father, and now great councils of luxury and war take place.

While some wish to adhere to his rule others grow jealous that their Father favours Horus over any other. Others simply take his placing into their own ideals, twisting him around their little finger. And then there is those who wish to remain neutral and simply comply with him due to his position as Warmaster. The Astartes are legendary figures amongst the human populaces and become God-like anomalies. 

Some worlds simply fall under rumours of their presence and the Space Marine matters allow their Imperial Army lackeys too deal with the situations. The former Dusk Raiders, now deemed worthy of the title of Death Guard prefer to dig themselves deep into the enemies flesh however. Under the amber gaze of their Primarch Mortarion, the XIV Legionnaires have became famed for their unrelenting fury and refusal to bow before any opposing force.

The 773rd Expedition Fleet a small but relatively powerful fleet that moves across the northern fringes and under the leadership of Third-Captain Kaspar has now been joined by the majority of the Death Guard for a push towards the centre of the galaxy. However Agaunum is disliked amongst his Brothers due to his Terran origins, and finds little companionship with his fellows Captains bar that of Nathanial Garro and Ullis Temeter.

Originally the push is successful and two human civilizations are brought into a light while a third is completely exterminated in a ferocious month long void battle. Exhausted of supplies and alone in the deep expanse of space Mortarion orders several prongs, including the 773rd too search for alternative routes. It is Commander Grulgor of the Second which proves to be a true Son of the Emperor. He comes across a advanced race of humans who are generous enough to indulge the fatigued fleets with fuel.

Leaving a small detachment of Astartes behind too watch over the race, the remainder of the Death Guard continue their purges. It is within the system of 14-83 that the Death Guard finally find themselves with a free run. The human populace repent their sins when the Death Guard vessels are detected, and seven thousand are sacrificially murdered in their honour. While Mortarion does not like their religiously fanatical cultures he can only go along with the tide.

For a week they are bathed in glorious parades and gifted with pleasure-girls. Commander Grulgor continues onwards with his Company as a vanguard. What they find is death. The outlying worlds show signs of slaughter and when confronting the ruling body of 14-83, a assassination attempt is made upon the Primarch. In retaliation the worlds of the system burn and great cremations numbering in the millions take place. 

Imperial Army forces are left behind to mop up the remaining elements of the inhabitants but the Death Guard once again continue. The ensuing campaign is long stretched and hyper-violent but the Death Guard still replace their seemingly endless ranks from the cryo-slumbered children which have accompanied the Legion in the transport vessels of the Legion’s Apothecarion. That does not matter however as the Death Guard show little remorse in the killings of their fellows. 

While it saddens many most simply continue with their daily routines. The Third are heavily depleted and Mortarion orders them back to Barbarus so that they can replenish their ranks. This depresses the aging Kaspar as he is not allowed to visit the worlds bordering Terra but must rather take in new recruits, from a world completely hostile to his ways. But unlike many of their fellow Astartes this new intake allows a friendlier breed of boys into the Legion. 

The true reckoning of this kind did not truly happen until they rejoined the Legion in a eighteen-world system towards the sector of the Ultramarines….

-_Extract from the Chronicles of the Third Company of the Emperor’s Most Holy Death Guard by Remembrancer Samuel Wanderer_.​
Now onto the actual Role-Play. 

This will detail a campaign that involved the majority of the Death Guard Legion against a Xeno-Human alliance that is originally welcoming towards the Astartes. I will play the majority of NPC’s although on rare occasions such as conversing with a Death Guard Legionnaire from another Squad, I may be kind enough to allow you to decide what the pair talk about. One thing I want from this is character building, and due to you playing newly initiated Astartes that will not be any major problem. 

My primary character will be Sergeant Lothar, a stark and stoic Terran who leads your Squad, but I will also be writing for the other Captains and the Primarch himself during the “background” sections of updates. I will try to update on average within every five days, but due to exams taking place that may be slightly lengthened to a week-week and a half at most. If I am required to post before then however I shall, and will keep my eye upon the thread for such occasions. 

Character building sections will be frequent so that the mindless battling and slaughtering. While the latter is more fun, I see the former as perhaps the more interesting due to it allowing you too actually get into the mind of the Space Marines. The main reason I chose the Death Guard was due to there being little ever on them, and I find them a very interesting part of 40K and would thoroughly enjoy seeing them expanded in this RP. While there is nothing major newly inductees can do to change such things, heroic acts and other chivalrous deeds will allow each character to gain favour in the ranks.

Character Sheet: 

Name: (Something Germanic preferably so that it sounds rightfully brutal. Old Roman is another which would fit perfectly. All thanks to Euphrati for helping me on that.)

Appearance: (While self-explanatory I will go through some things. Your Marines will NOT have any scars unless obtained before being inducted. Their armour will be like all Death Guard, unadorned save for brass icons or purity seals, the latter of which you will have none. Colour for the armour is unpainted save for a green trim. Most Death Guard either sport braided hair or bald heads, but due to the young age of your characters most of you would only have stubble if you wish to have that. Is your character tall? Short? Fat? Lithe, well at least to Astartes standards? Excreta.)

Age: (I would say that the best age range is between 25-30. That leaves the first fifteen years to become an Astartes, then ten to train back on Barbarus and any surrounding worlds. I don’t mind if you wish your character to be younger although please no more than 30. Those older may have gone on patrols before, although enemy contact on the boundaries and regions surrounding Barbarus would be in the minimum and dealt with by the protective fleet.)

Weaponry: (The standard weaponry will consist of: Bolter, Chainsword, Bolt Pistol and Combat Blade. There will be grenades available although only Krak, keep that to three tops please. Lord Ramo has decided to take the Heavy Bolter for the Squad, Flerden meanwhile has decided upon carrying a Flamer. If anyone else wishes to deviate from the standard weaponry such as having a Chain-Axe please drop me a PM or come into chat and we will discuss it.) 

Personality: (Again, self-explanatory. As I have already stated due to these youths having been taught by Terran’s they are surprisingly welcoming towards their ranks. Lothar himself has accompanied you from Barbarus, although he was reborn as an Astartes when the XIV were still the Dusk Raiders. However that does not mean you have to be a tree-hugger. I get the impression that most Death Guard are arrogant and self concerned but that will not be good for Squad cohesion now will it? Please though, make your character as proud or naïve as you possibly want, although I feel that the “joker” type will not fit in as good as it will in other RP’s.)

History: (Sadly due to you each being newly inducted you will have little history. Most of you will have been born in nomadic tribal communities beneath the poisonous clouds of Barbarus and were probably inducted due to there being a lack of combat ready Astartes. Do you have rivalries with any other players? If so, please talk that out with said member just incase they do not wish for such a thing. The training era of your background will consist of lectures and teachings by older Astartes such as Lothar, but also the trainings in Space Marine weaponry and armour.)

Rules: While I feel that I am pretty lax in rules that may also be why my earlier RP’s have not lasted as long as I have initially intended and thus I will be laying some down:

1) Firstly no killing off or harming one another’s characters without the consent of their player. If something does arise where you must do such a thing leave it open such as “Lothar threw a punch at Bob, rage boiling over him in a tide of black hearted madness. Even as his fist twisted towards the unexposed face of Bob, he did not know if it would deal damage against his comrade.” 

2) Enjoy the RP. That is the main point, to play and have fun in the creation of a character and help the story progress while adding your one little points and storylines. 

3) Be as committed as you possibly can. If you cannot make a post for said reason, let me know and I will move your character from the forefront of the Squad until you are ready. Of course I will not want to do this as having a dedicated group is what I need if we are to be successful. 

4) Grammar and spelling. I know that by far the best at these two points, but if there is one thing I cannot stand it is them two being butchered. If you are bad at both or just one point, do not be afraid to send me a PM and I will gladly help you along. Paragraphing is a must, as I find it an eyesore to read a block of text that bounds on fathomless and will refuse to do so unless broken up. If you get such a PM, please do not refuse my wishing as at the end of the day it is for the good of your character and the RP as a whole. 

5) Length of Posts. While I know that four sentences is the minimum, I will ask for at least six. Of course that is not possible at all times and I understand that, but when you are in the thick of a battle or in the presence of the Primarch I am sure there is plenty of things you can go with. I do not believe these half-arsed two or three line posts will ever push the plotline along, and thus I will appreciate it if you did not fall upon those when you possibly can. 

6) Can I be a Mechanicus or Imperial Army person? No. I am not allowing this due to it being harder to manage, however if someone has a large problem with playing the Astartes but still wishes to play I may allow you too, but I will not play for just one of these said people if you cannot put quality posts in. The Regiment will be the Seventh Imperial Hussars, which I will detail in a PM to any who are interested. 

7) Do NOT alter the storyline too much. If you start murdering innocents and causing wars, I will kill your character off. You can make little alterations, but keep it at that. Little. No major changes that I will struggle to adapt around please. If you do have any fun/cool suggestions PM me it and I may take it into consideration, but do not go off into a fit if it is not accepted.

That is the rules over, now it may seem a strict RP, but I simply need you to use them as guidelines. It will not be as strict as some other RP’s, but the rules are a major part of what I need. 

Now onto Lothar: (Note, if you are struggling with a character take a look at this for some form of help)

Name: Lothar.

Appearance: While Lothar is not the largest of Astartes in muscular ways most Marines can vouch that he is perhaps one of the tallest. A braided man runs the length of his scarred head, although the black hair is often slick with lubricants and oils which he administers on the eve of each battle. His nose is a wide splotch on his face, and lines of red scar tissue run off in all directions from where a Ork had nearly killed him during the Ullanor Campaigns. It caused his right eye to blind permanently, and some fellow Squad Leaders joke at the forever lolling eye.

Far from a good looker, Lothar takes pride in the bionic lower left arm. The metal is coloured the same of his armour and even fashioned into a gauntlet so that it is barely recognizable too all but the trained eye. He wears each of his scars proudly and will decorate them with small incisions so that they never truly heal, and while this is unauthorized by the senior ranks there is little they can do to stop his practices. 

His cheekbones are high and well fashioned, and thus gives him some form of noble appearance. His armour is surprisingly decorated by the pelts of hounds and scaled monstrosities, trophies from the times of the Dusk Raiders. Along the length of the right arm is an inscription in High-Gothic although it has since worn away it once read “Victorus Aut Mortis”. Inscribed by a honour brother within the Raven Guard. However the claws of time have gripped it and since it has rotted away into a messy clambering of words.

His helm is formed into the image of a deathly skull incased beneath a hood, and a series of inlaid lights along the brow illuminate it fearfully. Bronze adornments are tied around his waste and are known to crackle against his armour during briefings with the Death Guard, although he cares little. A page from an ancient book is permanently struck to his chest, and in reality it is taken from the diary of his family, retelling an ancient battle between his forefathers under the banner of the Emperor.

Age: 313.

Weaponry: Like his Squad Lothar carries the standard equipment of his Legion into battle. Although his Chainsword is curved and his Bolter inlaid with rich emerald there is nothing extremely divergent that would not be allowed for his rank. 

Personality: Lothar has a tough exterior. Gruff and seemingly uncaring he looks down on most, especially those of Barbarusian origins. That however is untrue. He thoroughly cares for his new Squad, and looks at each of the young Marines as branches of the Terran bloodline and thus some form of cousins or sons. He will not however disobey orders for his or their wellbeing. A staunch follower of Mortarion, he does not accept any bad mouthing of his Primarch and will punish those who do such a thing until they are both physically and mentally exhausted.

History: Born to a rich aristocracy, Lothar was never truly cared for by his plump father and adultery loving mother. While he was given a first name, Lothar did not bode well with it and thus started introducing himself by his surname only. His older sibling was deemed unfit for the ruling of the Lothar dynasty and thus was given up to the Emperor for Astartes introduction. Lothar himself refused the rule and prompted his mother to have an affair with a Pan-Pacific official in a attempt for an heir to the bloodline. 

When the new baby was born the young Lothar was abandoned by his parents and his name was abolished. But luckily enough for him the Emperor was in need of new Astartes. Lothar jumped at the opportunity, longing to be reunited with his long gone brother. Of course that was not the case as he had already been initiated into the Imperial Fists of Dorn, whereas Lothar was to become a Dusk Raider. While saddened by this, Lothar understood that he was privileged enough to become a Space Marine in the first place.

He was elevated into the ranks of the Third Company and excelled in fighting at night, and his name became renowned as one of barbarity yet surrounded by tactical efficiency. When the Emperor found Mortarion, Lothar at first was apprehensive. While he had fought alongside Primarchs previously he had never came across one that had awed him as much as his gene-father. They shared similar appearances in both height and pale complexion, but other than that there was little to bond with. 

That was until they reached Ullanor. Under the banner of Mortarion, Lothar fought gallantly. He slaughtered the Orks with each swing or shot of his weapons but that did not stop one Ork crushing his face into a red mass. Mortarion, seeing one of his Astartes fallen but alive sallied forth to his aid. Manreaper swinging and Lantern howling he cut a hole in the Ork horde and all for the safety of one mere Astartes. 

This act bought the respect of not only Lothar but many of the original Terran Astartes. The Primarch truly cared about each of his Marines, but sadly Lothar was not deemed fit for returning to combat and was amongst the morgue-vessels which returned to Barbarus. While he walked off, his former comrades were carried in great coffins. He trained the new ranks of Barbarusian Space Marines, and while he longed to return too the Third Company he knew it was impossible for the time being.

That was until a new Squad was raised from the local population, and Lothar finally regained his commanding status. He departed with them towards the Illixia system, where the remainder of the Death Guard were embattled. That was where he would be made or destroyed….

Right so there it is ladies and gentlemen! Hope you enjoy the RP as much as I will enjoy being the GM for it. Now my fellows, ask yourself. Are you ready to join the ranks of the Legion?


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks interesting, I'll post a character as soon as I can.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

Name: Conrad Monferat

Appearance: Conrad is a tall marine, with jet black braided hair. His eyes are a luminous green, and his pale skin give him and errie glow about him. He is fairly young and new so has no scars upon him, except from one running down his right arm, which he recieved in a training accident.

His armour is unremarkable like the rest of the legion, white washed with a few bronze adornments on it. He has a green trim on his armour as well. He also has some facial stubble on his cheeks.

Age: 29

Weaponry: Conrad has the honour to carry the squads heavy bolter into the midst of battle. He also has a combat knife and a blt pistol.

Personality: Conrad is an incredibly serious marine. He hardly ever jokes around, and is very determined on his crusade or the Emperor. Like the rest of the legion he loves his Primach as a father, and will always follow the orders of his superiors in rank. Outside of battle, he is friendly enough, and spends as much time as possible practicing both with his heavy bolter and with his combat knife. In battle, well he has yet to prove himself in battle, though he hopes to remain calm and disciplined under fire.

History: Conrad was born onto the of Barbarus into a low born peasentry family. His family had suffered under the rule of the wicked tyrant, but since Mortarion had cleansed the planet off Conrad had grown up listening to his family exclaiming about how great Mortarion was. He got a chance to serve Mortarion as more and more brave and noble astartes fell in the Great Crusade. Conrad was inducted into the Death Guard and given his chance to serve. He fought hard to impress his trainers, and his arrogance saw him injured in a training incident with another possible recruit, leaving him a scar on his right arm.

Conrad really shone when it came to weapons, and was gifted with the chance to use the squads heavy bolter in cleansing the foes of the Emperor. He has been put under the command of Lothar, a sergeant, whom Conrad has heard tales about, leading him to look up to Lothar.

EDIT
My bad thought it was the dark eldar


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Flerden: Alright mate 

Lord Ramo: All fine! Save for the Dark Eldar bit, while minor it is something which could potentially lead others to believe that Barbarus was ruled by the Eldar but it was not. Just change that to a tyrant or something and it will be fine. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

*Name:* (Something Germanic preferably so that it sounds rightfully brutal. Old Roman is another which would fit perfectly. All thanks to Euphrati for helping me on that.) *Nero Vyze* 

*Appearance:* (While self-explanatory I will go through some things. Your Marines will NOT have any scars unless obtained before being inducted. Their armour will be like all Death Guard, unadorned save for brass icons or purity seals, the latter of which you will have none. Colour for the armour is unpainted save for a green trim. Most Death Guard either sport braided hair or bald heads, but due to the young age of your characters most of you would only have stubble if you wish to have that. Is your character tall? Short? Fat? Lithe, well at least to Astartes standards? Excreta.) *Vyze is a tall Death Guard, with a bald head.*

*Age:* (I would say that the best age range is between 25-30. That leaves the first fifteen years to become an Astartes, then ten to train back on Barbarus and any surrounding worlds. I don’t mind if you wish your character to be younger although please no more than 30. Those older may have gone on patrols before, although enemy contact on the boundaries and regions surrounding Barbarus would be in the minimum and dealt with by the protective fleet.) *25, No Scars*

*Weaponry:* (The standard weaponry will consist of: Bolter, Chainsword, Bolt Pistol and Combat Blade. There will be grenades available although only Krak, keep that to three tops please. Lord Ramo has decided to take the Heavy Bolter for the Squad, Flerden meanwhile has decided upon carrying a Flamer. If anyone else wishes to deviate from the standard weaponry such as having a Chain-Axe please drop me a PM or come into chat and we will discuss it.) *Chainsword and Bolt Pistol with Krak Grenades and a Combat Blade*

*Personality:* (Again, self-explanatory. As I have already stated due to these youths having been taught by Terran’s they are surprisingly welcoming towards their ranks. Lothar himself has accompanied you from Barbarus, although he was reborn as an Astartes when the XIV were still the Dusk Raiders. However that does not mean you have to be a tree-hugger. I get the impression that most Death Guard are arrogant and self concerned but that will not be good for Squad cohesion now will it? Please though, make your character as proud or naïve as you possibly want, although I feel that the “joker” type will not fit in as good as it will in other RP’s.) *Nero is a loner, often by himself rather than being with others.*

*History:* (Sadly due to you each being newly inducted you will have little history. Most of you will have been born in nomadic tribal communities beneath the poisonous clouds of Barbarus and were probably inducted due to there being a lack of combat ready Astartes. Do you have rivalries with any other players? If so, please talk that out with said member just incase they do not wish for such a thing. The training era of your background will consist of lectures and teachings by older Astartes such as Lothar, but also the trainings in Space Marine weaponry and armour.) *On Barbaus, Vyze was a talented soldier, skilled in combat and prefered close range to long, keeping himself to himself. As he puts it, He doesn't want anybody to get in the way of his kills. He carried the same personality onto his time in the Death Guard. *

This is my first go at the Roleplay, so be nice :victory:.

-BoK


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Bane of Kings: Welcome aboard, one thing though: You do not need to copy the bit in brackets, they were there to help you that is all. I understand it is your first RP, so I will be lax with him, I just want him to be a standard character that you can advance on, let you get a feeling on RP, if you understand what I mean


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Name: Audamar Hailwic

Appearance: Audamar is a tall Astartes with several bionic attachments. His left arm, lost to an Ork Nob, is entirely bionic and his right hand as well, both end in fingers that open up to reveal tiny repair tools that Audamar uses in his duty. His chest is also bionic, wounded by an Eldar Fire Dragon's weapon, and looks entirely mechanical from the exterior, his right leg is also bionic but the loss behind that is a mystery that he does not share. He also has a Servo-arm that is attached to his belt and extends up behind his back, and has three attachments. The first and second are both mechanical claws for melee combat, and the third is a repair arm.

His armour is pale green with no adornment besides the symbol of the Mechanicum on his right shoulder plate, and his servo-arm attached to his belt and extending up behind his back. He rarely wears a helmet, not needing to since his worst accident.

Audamar himself is pale skinned but most notable has no face. In battle he went up against a large Ork Warboss that defeated him and cleaved his head, damaging his face beyond repair. Saved by fellow Death Guard he was given a metallic mask to wear over his irreparable face. The mask is bare apart from two slits that glow green for eyes and covers his entire face, a small crop of blonde hair all that remains of Audamar's once handsome face. The mask also regulates his voice, giving it a mechanical monotone quality however sometimes it can betray strong emotions.

Age: 269

Weaponry: Twin Bolt Pistols, Power Axe.

Personality: Audamar was once a friendly Astartes, welcoming any who wished to learn from him and getting along quite well with his brothers. However since his disfigurement he has kept to himself and is a quite solitary figure, rarely attending any functions that are not mandatory and isolates himself away from the rest of the legion, even other Techmarines, for the company of machines.

He is proud of his Terran heritage and while viewing Mortarion as a father figure views the Emperor as his one true leader. He prefers the company of machines and can usually be found repairing weapons or vehicles, he was grown so adept that he is capable of fixing them while under fire. He wishes to return to Terra just once before he is killed so that he can see his home one final time.

History: Audamar was recruited from Terra at the Dusk Raiders formation. He served valiantly as a battle brother in many engagements, and was eventually scouted by the Adepts of Mars and spent 30 years on Mars training to be a Techmarine. After his 30 year training he spent another 10 continuing his studies until he felt he was ready to rejoin the Legion, which after he did he was brought to the Death Guard.

Seeing his Legion changed so much surprised Audamar, as well as the recruits from Barbarus and Mortarion. Audamar was initially reluctant to accept Mortarion, while being awed also being unnerved by the Primarch. However after seeing his other brothers embracing Mortarion he did so as well, serving him with pride.

His bionic attachments grew and grew until his disfigurement at the Ork Warboss's grotesque paws and roaring chainaxe. He was recovered by other Death Guard and taken to receive a bionic replacement for his face, and while he displayed gratitude to his brothers for saving him a small part of him wished they had left him to perish on the killing-fields.

(Dark Angel has allowed me to do this character as an external one.)


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, cool. . Looking forward to join. This is my first 40K Roleplay but I have participated in others so I am not a newbie to Roleplays. 

-BoK


----------



## iSquirtle (May 14, 2010)

*Name:* Varik Scharf

*Appearance:* Varik has a rather lithe appearance. He's not incredibly strong or bulky in stature, but rather slim yet well toned, and taller than most of his comrades too. Consequently, Variks' generally considered to be quite handsome, especially with his shock of thick, black hair down to his shoulder blades that's kept tied back. He also has a small amount of stubble which is kept neat and trimmed regularly.

Further emphasizing his good looks, Variks has a scar running from his left eye, down his thin cheeks to the corner of his mouth. This was obtained as a youth, in a battle he fought for his tribe before being brought to the Death Guard. However, he doesn't talk about this openly and only very few know the entire truth.

Varik rarely wears his helmet, preferring natural vision for his duties over the augmetic. The helm itself has glowing, green slits for the wearer's eyes, and handwritten, yellow ochre runes on the side inscribing loyalty to the Emperor and Mortarion.

*Age:* 26

*Weaponry:* Boltgun. Bolt Pistol. Combat Blade. Chainsword.

*Personality:* Varik is usually very quiet, usually only speaking when first spoken to. Rare is the occasion when he'll start a conversation, preferring to be left alone with his thoughts and secluded from the others. Perhaps this is due to harsh experiences during his childhood, but most just think he's an arrogant sort.

Varik is angered easily, especially when remarks are made about those he cares for. Although he doesn't dispay it, Varik also cares for his companions within his squad, loving them like brothers. He will defend them with the utmost ferocity when it is required.

*History:* Before being inducted into the Adeptus Astartes, Varik was a member of a small tribe on the planet Barbarus. His father was the leader of the tribe, and he made them a prosperous community. However, as their fame spread they made large rivalries with those who were jealous of their success.

It wasn't long before a larger gang of tribes came and sacked their village. Varik's tribe, the Oskolini, put up a heroic fight but they were far too outnumbered. During the battle Varik was cut across the face, obtaining his scar. When he saw that his people were being wiped out, he fled.

Days later when Varik returned he couldn't find any trace of his family. Eventually, he entered the Main Hall and saw a large pile of charred, broken bodies. Men, women and children alike had been burnt alive. Varik cursed himself for being such a coward and vowed to exact revenge. Months passed and he'd discovered that the opposing tribes where called the Olaskans and the Basinii.

Soon, after ambushing a small Olaskan patrol, Varik was taken by the Death Guard. In ways, he hates the Space Marines for robbing him of his revenge, but he also understands that he's been chosen, and is therefore priveledged as he will experienced astounding things. It is also rumoured that there are some Marines from both Olaskan and Basinii tribes within the Death Guard.


I hope that's okay?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Would there be any time where your legion would bump into any other legion as i like the idea of the rp but i have to say death gaurd *really* aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

*Name:* Balvarn Hierdacht (Possibly _too_ Germanic?)

*Appearance:* Balvarn is gruff and unyielding, much as his persona reflects this. Though still but new to the glorious Legion of Mortarion, he still bears the blackened stubble upon an alabaster chin, so typical of his legion, a small peppering upon an otherwise grim face. A rebellious, yet succinct flash of jet-black hair spills from a genenhanced skull, torqued by small, monofilament cables of silver to his Astartes brain. Balvarn wields the usual build of an Astartes, with an indomitable height to that of a mortal man, an impressive chest and thickened limbs. Despite such, he is often smaller to his fellow Brothers by a handful of inches. 

Clad within a simple robe of emerald-flanked cream upon non-military duty, and the common, sturdy Mark III plate during times of outright War. His armour, bears few brazen trinkets, and is but mainly an assortment of marbled ceramite plate, trimmed with deep hued greens and beaten brass gilding.

*Age:* 25 Terran years

*Weaponry:* As any respectable Son of Mortarion, or the divine example of Emperor himself would assume -- He fights with his Bolter, his instrument of righteous and blazing fury. Assuming the heraldry of his Legion, the weapon is adorned by a mere token of crudely-beaten brass, whilst engraved in fine High-Gothic praises to Legion, Barbarus and Mortarion. Alongside such, are his combat-blade, adorned by its fine, monofilament edge, and a handful of anti-personnel, Krak-grenades; perfected to cause unrelenting damage to the weak flesh of the Xenos.


*Personality:* Balvarn is perfect example of an Astartes, with the slight genetic twinge upon his traits that distinguish himself as a Son of Mortarion and scion of frozen Barbarus: Gruff, grim and somber. However, though bloodied upon many a world, and with that which would heed him to cower removed by the genius of the Apothecaries, Balvarn still feels much anxiety towards large, open-warfare against Xenos forces of considerable might, still not tested within this blood-drenched crucible. Hoping to overcome this weakness and hindrance, Balvarn is often acknowledgeable of his brother Astartes, often seeking advice and taking that when it is presented to him.

*History:* Raised upon the poison-clogged wastes of Barbarus, beneath the ever-toxic skies, Balvarn was chosen from his native tribe, the Teutus (Apologies for the dreadful Teutonic rip-off) to serve the Emperor`s omnipotent will and serve within his elite cadre of immortal warriors. Instructed by fine teachers, philosophers and Terran-born Astartes, formerly of the Dusk Raiders and retired from newer expeditions, Balvarn was pitted against the foe`s that were his planet and his fellow Astartes to-be. Finally, after months of psycho-conditioning and bodily-enhancement and further instruction of the Crusades righteousness, he earned a place upon Mortarion`s Legion as a lowly, yet vital scout.

Upon his 24th year, since his lowly, heathen birth beneath the ammonia-rich skies of Barbarus, Balvarn distinguished himself enough during the Hades disaster (I wished to have a conflict in which sufficient enough Death Guard died, for my scout to be elevated to the rank of Adeptus Astartes... I will happily change to another of your own) in the event of his Sniper-team holding the passage for sufficient enough time for Stormbird reinforcements upon the sand-bitten plateau. With a moderate death-toll upon such an action, and in reward for his bravery, Balvarn was granted to be elevated towards the rank of Adeptus Astartes, and amongst gruff triumph and traditional; he was welcomed into the arms of the Fourth to serve the Emperor to the Warp and back, against Xenos and those who shun the light of truth.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

If I can add, Vyze is loyal to the Emperor and would rather die than betray him, just for your information. :victory:

-BoK


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

ISquirtle and Bobss: Excellent looking characters, welcome aboard! 

Warsmith: Nope. No other Legions will feature and be playable I am afraid.

BoK: No need, this is set by far before the Heresy. But good to know:wink:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh, so there won't be a heresy in this? 

When will this start, anyways? 

-BoK


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

When the GM gets enough players or feels it is time to start of course. Asking a GM to put a date on when the show is going to start is an unfair thing to do honestly; it puts pressure on the GM to start things if it turns out he/she is not ready by that time, can cause some things to be rushed, and puts pressure on people who want to play but are close to that deadline.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

*Name:* Tancred

*Appearance:* Tancred is very average in terms of build for a Space Marine, neither tall nor short, but even more so than most Astartes he has a body muscled with honed precision; dense in it's buildup, he makes up in his size with his strength. His armour is slightly darker than those of his comrades due to the steady buildup of soot he has attained in his career as a Space Marine. He almost never removes his knight-like helmet with it's pointed visor, but when he does it reveals his bald head and short, black stubbly beard. The only ornamentations on his armor are two small crossed brass axes on his right shoulderpad, beneath the insignia of his Legion; it represents his given name of his tribe, *Holzfäller*. The second is a brass-plated inscription on his left shoulderpad reading, in High Gothic, *Meus lacuna es oblivio; Meus res es immortalis* (My words are oblivion; my deeds are immortal.)

*Age:* 30

*Weaponry:* Tancred maintains a simply ornamented collection of wargear; his boltgun, bolt pistol, and chainsword all have unornamented black casing, and his combat blade is simply that, a combat blade; short, but broad, like a gladius. He maintains his weaponry exquisitely and keeps everything in working order.

*Personality:* Tancred is a brooding, elusive individual. Although not very big, he is a angry and embittered warrior, and in combat he is a fright to see; his grim efficiency and brutal killing methods are nothing short of psycopathic. He rarely listens to any but the words of his sergeant; in fact, he can occasionally be openly non-cooperative with his allies on the grounds that they have no authority to lord over him. In battle, however, is where he truly shines. He would give his life for his comrades and regularly risks his own safety for the good of the mission. Both in and out of combat Tancred is a very devout Astartes; he can constantly be heard muttering prayers in High Gothic, and he has openly admitted he seeks a position of leadership solely for the increased opportunity to bedeck his armour with sacred litanies, symbols, and grim mottos.

*History:* Tancred's history is not very well known among his comrades. It is, however, known that the majority of his tribe was poisoned by a taint in the river they had built their village around, and he and a few other comrades of his set out into the wastes to find help. When the Astartes found him on a routine patrol in the desert, he was starving, near-fatally dehydrated, and half-insane. Even after his recovery, he does not explain what happened to the rest of his tribesmen.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

This will start anywhere between friday and monday, probably saturday. Thanks for saying Dark . 

Scathainn: Sure thing, spot reserved for you!


----------



## Theren (May 25, 2010)

Name:Gardax Fargryn


Appearance: Gardax is, for the most part, a walking wall. Large and solidly built, he has the look of someone you would describe..at best, as thicker than a ceramite outhouse, but behind his glassy gray eyes lies a cunning intelligence. His armour is the standard Gunmetal gray of all the Death Guard and holds no remarkable features except for a brass stamp engraved with a pledge to Mortarion. His face is clean shaven and adorned with a few little scars from practise chambers or his life on Barbarus most likely. His hair is a sulfur black, trimmed down to near baldness, this however is trivial as he almost never removes his helmet, unless asked too. the helmet is probably an improvment, because this Astartes was clearly not chosen for his looks. His Pale skin bares only a few blemishes common among the Death Guard and clings to his bones as if their was nearly not enough skin to cover him. from beneath a fairly heavy brow Fargryn watches from sunken gray eyes, but overall, he seems very centent to simply exist.

Age:Gardax is around Twenty nine years of age, but due to his size and aura, he seems..well age is the last thing you would try and stick to him.. most likely you'd worry about him hitting you with his sword

Weaponry: Gardax carries the usual loadout for an Astartes: His bolter is slung over his right shoulder on a worn leather strap, and although clean and maintained to a high standard expected of him, looks disused. His Bolt Pistol seems to have been fired more often than not, and bears the engraved pledge of loyalty also on his chestplate and shoulderguard. Now we come to Gardax's weapon of choice, his chainsword. This weapon has seen many a dummy or target ripped asunder beneath its whining, snarling embrace, such as it is that Gardax has had the back caseing removed, as to increase its Lethality. Apart from his combat knife, he carries only two other things, a single krak grenade hangs lossly from his belt, whilst he carries a second knife tied beneath his first, the tarnished metal of the bare blade, without wrapping or leather grip, looks as though its smokey, almost. This blade is a symbol of his tribe as every young male that survives to adulthood is given one. Be it that this knife is removed from him, he can get rather angry indeed.

Personality: Theirs nothing to Gardax, no matter how much you think about it. He's loyal to his legion, unbending in his will to better himself and generally friendly, although quiet. In battle, this silence can upset people, as the Astartes mind flicks into its killing-drive. he will acknowledge Orders and commands with few words, generally "Sir" is all before he moves to the Order, carrying it out to the letter, only improvising if the need arrises. Other times he may simply nod and go about his task. He has the mentallity of the Death Guard, and will happily walk through fire, oncoming or natural, to prove his cause

History: Born beneath the billowing clouds of Toxin that swirls around Barbarus, Gardax found himself working a hard live for a meager existance, on a planet where violence does generally solve everything, Gardax was considered a bit of a problem solver. His violent tendancies have been further upgraded and heightened by his conditioning to what he considers immortality, the body of a Space Marine. Fighting more with the style of a World Eater than anything else, the big man can move fast in the midst of combat, his style unrelenting and his power immense. in fact, Gar grumbles that if he was even to have been handed a chainaxe, his kill tally would have doubled by now. he is content to serve his legion however he can though. and does so with a thundering seal that can only be seen in him when he bellows his warcry: EGO adveho! EGO iuguolo! Pro Mortarion EGO adveho! (I come! I kill! for Mortarion I Come!)


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Name: Reinhard Thates

Appearance: Normal Death Guard armour without any extra decoration.. He has a short black hair, a pale skin and dark brown eyes. He is slightly shorter than most marines. He have no scars yet, only few burn marks here and there.

Age: 31

Weaponry: A bolt pistol, a chainsword and a combat blade. He also carries the squads Flamer with great pride.

Personality: Reinhard talks a bit more than most other Death Guards, but still is rather quiet if compared to Astrates of other Legions. And he actualy hates walking on the battle field, he would rather ride in a Rhino. He has always been fond of flames, he is not sure why.

History: Reinhard was born in a small tribe some where on Barbarus, his life of that time is not worth mentioning, other than that he burned down a house once, and that was how the Death Guard found him.
He then did the normal training without much excitement, other than when he got a chance to try a flamer. He joined Lothars squad after a while, he had heard rumors about Lothar, but he do not believe in rumours that much any way so he wan't to see with his own eyes what kind of a person Lothar is.

Here is my character as promised. (And please point tell me if I make many spelling mistakes in the future, I need to get my English better again)


----------



## heartslayer (Oct 17, 2009)

Name: Loki (last name unknown)

Appearance: has a light tan skin tone, with short shoulder length black cornrows and pale blue eyes, he is considerably taller than an average astartes, and very slim for his height, he wears the plain green trimmed armour of the death guard but with a slight alteration.

Age: 29 

Weaponry: bolter, chain sword, bolt pistol and a small ornate combat dagger given to him by his father 

Personality: Generally a very welcoming person, but shares rivalries with a few people in his squad especially traugott janke, as he is a very proud person he feels the need to prove himself at every instance 

History: Was born into a rich family of hunters who prided themselves as the best of the best, this belief led to his rivalry with Traugott Janke, the oldest son of The Janke household another rich hunting family, who believed they were the best, the two boys at one point to prove that their family was best set a challenge to slay the Wolfen creature that had been plagueing their town, whoever slayed the beast won, Loki managed to chase the beast away before he could kill it, therefore neither household were declared the winners, for this achievement his father gave him an ornate combat dagger.

Himself and Traugott Janke were the only two boys from his town who got into the death guard, their rivalry carried on throughout their scouthood, and then when they became fully fledged battle brothers the rivalry began to simmer down as they didnt what to show up their squadmates, or more importantly their legion although they are still constantly trying to outdo each other they try to stay focused on the mission at hand

*Hope this is ok now *


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Is there room for me?

Name: Traugott Janke

Appearance: Pale skinned, with dark shade of stubble around his lower jaw. His eyes are an almost unnatural blue. His armour is unpainted like the rest of the Death Guard, and has the customary green trim around his shoulder pads.

Age: 27

Weaponry: Bolter, Chainsword and Bolt Pistol.

Personality: Determined and staunch as hell. He will stand and try to wade through impossible odds, often against most peoples better judgement. Driven to push himself as far as his limits will let him, and then some. Has a rivalry with Loki, and will often try to out-do him. Has a preference to using his bolter over his chainsword, but ids not afraid to dive into close combat when it is demanded of him. He will often be talkative and give the impression of trusting people, but that has to be earned through time and blood shed together.

History: Born in the same town a Loki, as the eldest child and only son of his family. In the early years of his life, he would taunt Loki as he was from an 'enemy' household of his own, and his birth defect making him and easy target. However, as he god his bionic implant, the power started to shift more into Loki's favour. Eager to bring honour to his family, he would try to out do his counterpart from a rival family. When He was given the opportunity to join the Death Guard, he leapt at the chance, convinced this would be the ultimate out-do. Unfortunately, so was Loki. Even through their time as scouts, Traugott and Loki competed to beat one another. If one killed an enemy, the other would kill two. If one ran 20 miles, the other would run thirty. As they progressed to Battle-Brother, they started to simmer down least they bring shame on themselves, their family, and most of all their legion. Now, they still compete, butmore for status in the eyes of the legion rather than for the honour of their family.

Hope this is ok Dark Angel!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

All accepted bar Loki. I am not having a bionic arm, so you can either fix that bit out, or not play. Might sound harsh but as pointed out, the Legions did not accept nothing which is not perfect. A deformity is definatly not perfect. Recruitment is now closed, if anyone else wishes to join send me a PM and I will think it through. Heartslayer: As said, edit out the arm thing if you want to play. Oh and also the red gaunlet, that was a thing of the Dusk Raiders, not the Death Guard. Their armour is unadorned colour wise, bar the green, but that is only on the trims.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Got my character up, hopefully we can start soon.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard Scathainn! Bearers of Death will start sometime today, and at the latest tomorow. Hope ya all enjoy


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

kool. Can't wait for it.

-BoK


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Is it too late to join this? It looks quite interesting.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol I typed out the whole character sheet...then scrolled down and saw the action thread >.<


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Sorry my first post is taking so long, I'm up at my folks place and on the car ride here I typed it up and slapped it on a thumb drive...I can't find the thumb drive.  But fear not, I'm turning the house upside-down in search of it!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Boc, Masked Jackal: Feel free to put character sheets up, although you will not be able to take part until the next update. 

Scathainn: That's fine mate, I would rather it take time than have no post at all


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Name: Eckart Dieter

Appearance: Short and squat, he has often been compared to a land raider, as once he gets his momentum going he is impossible to stop. His head is shaved to the scalp, and he takes care to wax it daily to keep its shine. His skin is pale, having been bleached by the chemicals in the atmosphere of Barbarus. His eyes are intense and a deep black. He was once considered handsome, with his noble and robust features, but a close-quarters training incident left his nose broken. He opted to decline any sort of restoration procedures, allowing the nose to heal crookedly. His lip was lacerated in the incident as well, the scar causing it to permanently be in a sneer.

Age: 26

Weaponry: Bolter, bolt pistol and combat blade. He opted to be equipped with a plain and unadorned chainsword, though he yearns for a chain-axe, to keep in touch with his past.

Personality: He is dour and quiet, and inwardly bitter. Not towards the Legion, but to his squad leader and his peers. Having always been the second best - never the greatest, constantly eats at him, as his insecurity threatens to overwhelm his outward confidence. While he does his duty to the letter, he often is torn between what he knows is his duty and his feelings towards his brothers, especially Gardax and Conrad. He mentally knows his bitterness and anger are wrong, but he has difficulty changing his inner attitude towards them. While he is not given to explosive bouts of anger, he dwells on it, stewing it over and letting it fester. He has yet to publicly vocalize his feelings of injustice...

History: Eckart was born in the northern rot-forests of Barbusa, into a family that earned its livelihood by faring chopped wood in the southern markets. He was always powerful, and when Mortation came to the planet he felt it was his right and destiny to fight alongside such a powerful being. When word spread of the recruitment of the Death Guard, he seized on the opportunity with fervor. As mentioned, although Eckart always performed admirably in exercises, he was never the best. He feels cheated by Lothar for granting Conrad the heavy bolter in the squad. Gardax was the warrior who's misblocked blow led to Eckart's facial damage, and his deep antipathy towards his brother began on that day.

Woot there it be, looking forward to joining in the fun!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Name: Julian Dresdner

Appearance: Julian is fairly typical for a Death Guard marine. His hair is black and braided neatly. His face occasionally shows stubble, but he makes sure to shave when he can.

Age: 29

Weaponry: Bolter, Chainsword, Bolt Pistol, Combat Blade, 1 krak grenade.

Personality: Julian has a tendency towards simple action. He will follow his orders, though he may give his complaints if he has them. On the inside he is proud to be inducted into the Death Guard, and ready to do his legion proud.

History: Julian was the second son of a tribal chief before he was inducted into the Space Marines. His lack of being an heir never really bothered him, and he was content to do his tribe service, but now he finds himself part of something far greater. During his training, he got consistently good marks, being noted for his tenacity.

[[Here it is, tell me if you want me to improve anything.]]


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

There is already a character named Reinhard


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Boc said:


> There is already a character named Reinhard


There, changed. My great plan to steal a name from Legend of the Galactic Heroes turns to...a plan to steal a name from Monster! XD


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Name: Hans Schetic

Appearance: Head clean, shaven a long pale scalp, which coupled with his long face and the large amber eyes of his primarch give him an alien, distorted appearance. Jibes from youth, mean he always goes hooded, cloaked or bears his helm, his eyes generally downcast, his mouth a thin sullen line. He is short for an astartes of wiry build, his body built for speed not strength, and he is often frustrated that his speed is unappreciated in the relentless march of the death guard.

Age: 28

Weaponry: Bolter, Chainsword, Bolt Pistol and Combat Blade. 2 krak grenades hang at his belt 

Personality: Neither the life and soul nor the quiet one of the pack. He is a tireless worker, driven by an inner motivation he has had since birth, he is the jack of all trades master of none, will try his hand at anything and succeed yet not excel. In the field of battle, he is yet to be tested yet he believes he is destined to be a file warrior, or a line officer not destined for nobility. This fact suits him, for he enjoys most of all being part of a group, having the company of brothers. Comraderie fills his soul with new life yet the childhood torments prevent him from being truly intimate and open with his brothers. 

History: An orphan from the age of 11, his family life was never comfortable, his parents raiders, steeling or hunting in the forests, outlaws trying to scratch a living hiding in the higher regions of barabus. When his parents were shot down attempting to steal livestock for there supper, he was orphaned, alone and destitute, his family name less than mud. He attempted to get a job to, re-enter society yet he was hounded away, children jeers and curses resounding in his ears. From that day on he went hooded and cloaked, forced to live as an urchin, a thief, stealing his way, yet his reputation made him hated amongst the people. He was an exemplary thief, his frame allowing him to squeeze through gaps and melt into the shadows with ease. He survived stealing with success, plaguing the local farms and families with burglary. 

Eventually he was caught, a trap set by those that had cursed him. Though the trap closed the boy fought like a madman stolen knife in his hand as he dashed forth relentlessly hacking and slashing at those that had him cornered. The next morning 2 people lay dead and one man would never walk again, the boy was nowhere insight. Enraged the town cried out for vengeance, the manhunt growing till it caught the attention of one of the space marines, training and selecting new recruits curiosity overcame him and he went hunting the child. He found him within hours and entered the small cave where Hans hid, and was surprised to find two knives clatter of his armour immediately as he entered the cave. As the giant advanced he was shocked to find the body did not move, stood relentlessly in the face of terror a single knife in his steady hand, what shocked even more were that the eyes that stared at him were the eyes of his beloved primarch

That very space marine recruited Hans and he survived the tests of training, fought against the tribulations and overcame them with the stoic resilience of the death guard. Now he joins their number proudly bearing the plate of the death guard upon his form, the primarch's eyes forever hooded in the shadows of his helm


----------



## sonsofchaos (May 24, 2010)

[Warsmith7752: Would there be any time where your legion would bump into any other legion as i like the idea of the rp but i have to say death gaurd really aren't my cup of tea.]

me too


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

All accepted, good characters guys, you three will be introduced next update 

Sonsofchaos: I have already answered. No, there will not be. This recruitment is closed now however, with one place being reserved for a later date by a different member.

So yes: *Recruitment is closed now, no more players will be accepted bar said person who knows who he is.*


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I know who he is...me :victory:
--------------------------------------------------------------------
*
Name*: Adalwin Meinrad

*Appearance*: Originating from a tribe that resides in the deepest marshes Barbarus, where even the weakest sunlight rarely pierces the poison-ridden clouds, Adalwin is pale to the point of albinism with eyes so dark they almost appear to be entirely pupil. Coupled with his gaunt physique and paucity of flesh on his face more than one of his brethren has jeeringly suggested that a Son of Corax was mistakenly inducted into the Death Guard.
A faint patina of blond-white stubble suggesting a widow’s peak covers his scalp, with the faint scars of Astartes surgery faded against the sun-deprived flesh, despite his seeming lack of musculature though Brother Meinrad is equally as robust as any other Astartes, neither of greater or lesser strength.

Equipped with well used Mk3 ‘Iron’ armour that has been visibly scraped of all former heraldry and icons of honour, the only incongruous element is the Mk4 helmet retrofitted to replace the former helm a constant reminder of how the last brother to wear this armour was slain.

*Age*: 25

*Weaponry*: Bolter, Bolt Pistol, Chainsword, Combat Blade, 1 Krak Grenade.

*Personality*: Taciturn to the point of muteness when mocked, Adalwin is still unsure when it comes to his newly gained physical attributes a deep seated lack of confidence that is hidden by an air of aloofness and arrogance. Despite these unsociable characteristics Meinrad appreciates dark humour and his barking laughter sometimes escapes him at the most undiplomatic of times.

*History*: Originating from the darkest marshes, Adalwin’s early life was one of constant struggle against the venomous predators of the putrid bogs and the rival tribes of nomads fighting over the meagre resources available. Mistaking the slient shadows cast by Apothecaries of the Death Guard ghosting through the swamps Adalwin and his clan’s hunters attempted to ambush the invaders of their territory, the resulting combat, if such it can be called, left the hunters slain with only Adalwin whole and clinging tenaciously to life. Scanning his form the Astartes medicae deemed him suitable to receive the gift of Mortarion and bringing him back to the induction arenas.
Prior to the Black Carapace implantation Adalwin Meinrad was a gifted member of the Scout Auxilia, his predilection for silence and introspection a valued commodity, now a full Brother only time will tell if those same qualities will stand him in good stead.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll join up if your still running, let me know what you think??


Name: Wienzumbierg

Appearance: His armour is like all Death Guard, unadorned save for brass icons or purity seals. The color for the armor is unpainted save for a green trim; the exception being an Aquila on his left shoulderpad. He sports an normal hair with a thick, braided main down the back of his neck. He is average height of a space marine, alittle skinnier than most, and 

Age: 28

Weaponry: Bolter, Company Standard, 2 Combat Knives

Personality: Wien has a open personality, running by the motto, “It’s better to live with men then kill them.” Therefore, he’s friendly to most he meets, and likes to attract positive attention. He tells tales of past exploits, and jokes around alittle too much. Inside, however, he see’s himself as a sinner in the Emporers light, and therefore is a very pious man. He never backs down from a fight, and will kill anything that is against the Emporer without question or hesistation.

History: Wien was recruited into the Chapter’s Scout program shortly after turning 16, as the Death Guard likes to start young. He excelled at close combat and stealth kills, and was put into the in initiation sequence. After earning his armor he joined up with the 3rd Company and has been a true warrior of the Imperium!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

No. Im not taking any more players, sorry but this is full as I have stated.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Oooooops, I just check the listing, my bad, ignor this


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm guessing this is over then since there's been no new posts.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Firstly I would like to apologise about this. I started it at the wrong time, in the middle of exams and course work season in school, and because of that I have been struggling to post on RP’s that I am committed too and have been for up to a year. Bobss, to be fair to him did offer to take over until I was ready, but I didn’t want to “dump” the burden of that upon him. I tried to find the time to update it, but when I have a deadline to get some twelve pieces of coursework done while juggling my exams, I am sure you can understand the problems. Due to that I had decided it was best for the RP to end, and had prepared PM’s to send.

I don’t know what happened however because I never got around to sending them. That, and the death of this RP falls solely upon my shoulders however. In an idiotic stint I rushed into this, not truly figuring out my availability to do such a thing. The posts which I received were of the uttermost standard though, and I thank you for that. Hopefully no hard feelings will be kept


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Aww. A shame, it was a good RP. Oh well, perhaps once you have more free time you can make a new one.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Cheers for the journey, however short it might have been. I felt very similar about my last RP in fact.

Hopefully both of our new ones may go well :victory:


----------

